# High Security



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hehe, I feel like I drive some damn CIA car. I had my friend Kenny hook up my Viper 800ESP on my new SE-L. The car came with a stock alarm that honks and flashes the Highs when it is set off. Somehow, Kenny was able to hook up the Viper and still allow the factory alarm to work, so I now have *2* Alarms on my car 

I have 2 remote controls on one key, I can set both alarms if I wish to and if one alarm is triggered, the other one will go off (even the viper's shock sensor sets off the factory alarm).

Along with the pain of disabling *TWO* alarms, my batt's in the trunk, making it even harder to disable.

high beams flashing, blinkers flashing, dual hella horns, 6 tone siren, and a pain generator siren (inside), I don't think I'll have any burglarly trouble 

Thought I'd share.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

some dude few houses down said he was gonna install a alarm speaker in his car also...i thought it was a good idea...im gonna invest in that to


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha nice

How do you like that Viper? I only have the factory and I really need an aftermarket alarm...you know, one that actually does something


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the 800ESP is great, lots of possible add ons, I got a tilt sensor on the trunk (soon to get a digital one in the center console to prevent my car from going up on blocks). Shock sensor, LOUD siren. The interior speaker is called a pain generator. It's like this High pitched whistle that would drive you nuts if you entered the cabin. bout to get a 2nd window module as well (read below)

Channel 1 is to unlock the doors and disarm the system
Channel 2 pops the trunk
channel 4 turns on or off my radio and amp.
channel 3 rolls down my front windows with the 530T window module add on. I'm gonna get a 2nd 530T for the rear windows and put it on the same channel. When I push the '3' button, all 4 windows will go down and when the system is armed, all 4 windows will automatically go up.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Channel 1 is to unlock the doors and disarm the system
> Channel 2 pops the trunk
> channel 4 turns on or off my radio and amp.
> channel 3 rolls down my front windows with the 530T window module add on. I'm gonna get a 2nd 530T for the rear windows and put it on the same channel. When I push the '3' button, all 4 windows will go down and when the system is armed, all 4 windows will automatically go up.


very cool ! 

now if you could only make it work VW-style with the key being able to do it through the doorlock


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

I think I figured out how to disarm your factory alarm when you disarm the Viper...I'll just have to find the "disarm" wire for your factory alarm when you come over to put in the other window mod and tilt sensor. I'm still trying to figure out a way to arm your factory alarm w/ the viper remote though...I'll give it some thought.


----------

